

Automatic Bus Tracking, Mapping, and Arrival Time Prediction Using Smartphones - scott_s
http://www.cs.uic.edu/pub/Bits/JamesBiagioni/biagioni-sensys11.pdf

======
scott_s
Biagoni also has the presentation itself available:
[http://www.cs.uic.edu/pub/Bits/JamesBiagioni/biagioni-
sensys...](http://www.cs.uic.edu/pub/Bits/JamesBiagioni/biagioni-
sensys11-presentation.pdf)

